# Brittney Palmer and Arrianny on Inside Fitness(Pics)



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Kenda Perez, host of Best of Pride also joins the two girls in the photo shoot.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*facepalm*

This photo is everything I hate about modern mainstream photography. So fake and cheesy. 

I find this shit revolting. Makes my dick shrink. Not quite the affect it has on my younger brethren, I'm sure.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kenda Perez does nothing for me, that bitch is waaaay too skinny.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That's not fitness, Kenda. It's called bulimia.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What's up with that third picture? Whatever happened to "just stand there with your boobs out"? And someone forgot to give that air vent thingy a shadow.

Oh and by the way, 2/10 - would not bang.



Yeah... who am I kidding.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The *real* pictures taken, the ones that aren't going to get published, without bad poses, the ones that haven't been photoshopped etc. are way better and hotter than the magazine ones. That's a fact imo.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Definitely too narrow elbows.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with you guys, that makes me sick to the stomach...

the thought that i'm never gonna bang one of them (arianny or/and brittney)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> This photo is everything I hate about modern mainstream photography. So fake and cheesy.
> 
> I find this shit revolting. Makes my dick shrink. Not quite the affect it has on my younger brethren, I'm sure.


It's horrendous. And from a technical aspect, awful as well. It's over exposed and the sky to the right is completely blown out and it's badly composed.

The other photos though? Hotties.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

But those shirts... oh my god, those shirts...

especially Kendra's


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> It's horrendous. And from a technical aspect, awful as well. It's over exposed and the sky to the right is completely blown out and it's badly composed.
> 
> The other photos though? Hotties.


I'm not even convinced that the girls havent been composited in from a studio pic. It's a god damn travesty that somebody gets paid to put this shite together. No doubt more then I earn.:angry01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> It's horrendous. And from a technical aspect, awful as well. It's over exposed and the sky to the right is completely blown out and it's badly composed.
> 
> The other photos though? Hotties.


Ironically being the ones that aren't being put to use.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Muy caliente! Mucho gusto! Funny how one speaks in a foreign tongue in moments of exstacy...

AC, BP, & mystery girl I say to you ---> Sa oled ilus.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Muy caliente! Mucho gusto! Funny how one speaks in a foreign tongue in moments of exstacy...
> 
> AC, BP, & mystery girl I say to you ---> *Sa oled ilus*.


What the f.. ? :thumb02: Seeing your mother language in the forum is always weird.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rauno said:


> What the f.. ? :thumb02: Seeing your mother language in the forum is always weird.


Yes..yes! I get excited when I see my future wife (Arianny) on the forum. :eek03:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

tHE FIRST PICTURE IS GREAT. why are they all night like that? And get this chick out of my brit/arianny pics she is taking up space.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Britney is looking great...!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not even sure how you guys can focus on how bad the picture is. All I can see is boobs.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I can appreciate all the hair, MU and wardrobe artistry, but everything else is just meh. Sure, they look great, in the same old same old generic way that a lot of people are rightly bored with.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Kenda Perez does nothing for me, that bitch is waaaay too skinny.


agreed. the toothpick legs in the rooftop shot are not great.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't hide that 4th spoiler fast enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ape City said:


> tHE FIRST PICTURE IS GREAT. why are they all night like that? And get this chick out of my brit/arianny pics she is taking up space.


I concur. Listen to Calvin & Hobbes!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> This photo is everything I hate about modern mainstream photography. So fake and cheesy.
> 
> I find this shit revolting. Makes my dick shrink. Not quite the affect it has on my younger brethren, I'm sure.


And who forgot to remove the coke bottle?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Brittney Palmer's gorgeous toned legs make Kenda Perez's legs look even more toothpicklike by comparison. That girl needs to push some weight or stop puking or get off the coke/cigarette/Altoid diet.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------

